# Storing line on spinning reels



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Get a few small pieces of quality masking tape(3 or 4) and tape them to the "top" side (opposite reel) of the base of the rod just above the cork. Tape is about 9mmx9mm or so (i just rip it, mine arent squares)Then when you are done fishing, reel in all the line and use the tape to tape the end against the rest of the line. You can keep reusing each piece until it loses its stickieness. Those 3 or 4 pieces will usually last months, maybe even an entire season depending on how frequently you fish. When you go to go fishing again, just restick the used tape where it was. Keeps line from gettig everywhere. I usually have 2-3 rods/reels in my car at all times so this helps keep things tidy.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That's why most reels have a line button on them. Keeps loose line from unraveling when not in use. Just get a little line and wind under spool button, works great. Mike


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My line never stays put on those things. I usually cant even get it to stay in the first place Probably cause i use mostly cheap reels and they wear out/stretch over time. So i guess use them at first if they work then if they fail you switch to tape. Forgot to mention this, it has been so long since ive used those as none of mine currently work.


----------

